# Mason Jars



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Question from a n00bopcorn:

When re-using Ball jars, do you guys rinse with just soap and water? dishwasher? just water? 


thanks!:smoke:


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't always wash them when reusing for similar tobaccos. When I do I run them through the dishwasher.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I run mine through the dishwasher and replace the lids


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

jfdiii said:


> I don't always wash them when reusing for similar tobaccos. When I do I run them through the dishwasher.


lids too?



Nick S. said:


> I run mine through the dishwasher and replace the lids


My lid's holdin' up fine, I'd like to re-use it if possible


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

I read somewhere that the smell of the tobacco can retain/linger on the rubber part of the used lids. So a lot of people replace the lids so that there tobacco is not infused with another tobacco's smell. People also replace the lids, because the rubber can wear out. Lids are pretty cheap to buy. You could run the lids through the dishwasher, but more than likely the rubber would be damaged from the heat.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Once the lid is used and flattened on the jar, then removed, it is compromised, if only slightly. I reuse my lids for my 'open tobacco jars', but if I'm jarring up stuff for the cellar, I always use new lids.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

You can buy a replacement box of 10 lids (not bands) for around $1.45, you may as well change them out.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CWL said:


> You can buy a replacement box of 10 lids (not bands) for around $1.45, you may as well change them out.


+1 
They are cheap enough it is worth the peace of mind to know that when you go to open the jar in a year or more down the road your precious cargo will not have been compromised.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks for the information, gentlemen


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great question...great information...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I throw mine out and get a new jar for each new tobacco tin. They are dirt cheap at the dollar store or wally world


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Did not know this about the lids. Glad I rechecked this thread.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

x6ftundx said:


> I throw mine out and get a new jar for each new tobacco tin. They are dirt cheap at the dollar store or wally world


You throw out the jar after one use? What a waste....


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

MarkC said:


> You throw out the jar after one use? What a waste....


why? at the dollar store I can get a package of 4 for $1.00 with lids. Much cheaper than wally world and they are from the same company.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Why? Because it's just a waste.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Why? Because it's just a waste.


Hey, don't be so judgmental, it's not like glasses jars can be used dozens, if not hundreds, of times without issue...oh, wait...nevermind...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

It's OK my wife yells at me too about throwing them away... I still don't mind


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I hope you're at least throwing the glass into a recycling bin. Doesn't matter how cheap they are, there isn't any need to throw away something that can be reused pretty-much forever (or until they break).


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Hey, don't be so judgmental, it's not like glasses jars can be used dozens, if not hundreds, of times without issue...oh, wait...nevermind...


Glasses jars?!?!? WTF are glasses jars??!?! Clearly I meant GLASS jars!!! :der:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

still a waste to use the jars once and throw away, you can buy the lids for dirt cheap.
But I do hope your throwing the jars into the recycle bin to be reused, since it melted down to make new jars 
troy


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Or donate them to a local charity thrift store where poor people (like me) can purchase them cheap. lol


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

CWL said:


> I hope you're at least throwing the glass into a recycling bin. Doesn't matter how cheap they are, there isn't any need to throw away something that can be reused pretty-much forever (or until they break).


of course they go into recycle... it would be a shame to use them for shotgun practice


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> of course they go into recycle... it would be a shame to use them for shotgun practice


p OK, I have to get in on this...been watching the "feud" for the past few days! :evil:

Why is it a shame to use the glasses jars..._I mean glass jars_ for target practice :gn ...isn't that a form of recycling, you know...using something you no longer want for something else? :rofl: Beats throwing them away any day! :bx ...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Why is it a shame to use the glasses jars..._I mean glass jars_ for target practice :gn


They don't sail very well, for one thing, and if it's just sitting there on the fence, what's the point? (If you can't hit a stationary jar target with shotgun, you probably shouldn't be handling weapons to begin with. :lol: )

Anyhow, seems like a much bigger hassle to go the store, stand in line, carry them into the house, get them out of the packing and so forth than it would be to just throw them in the dishwasher. Not just a waste of glass but a waste of time.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

freestoke said:


> They don't sail very well, for one thing, and if it's just sitting there on the fence, what's the point? (If you can't hit a stationary jar target with shotgun, you probably shouldn't be handling weapons to begin with. :lol: )
> 
> Anyhow, seems like a much bigger hassle to go the store, stand in line, carry them into the house, get them out of the packing and so forth than it would be to just throw them in the dishwasher. Not just a waste of glass but a waste of time.


Here...here! I just thought I'd join in since I am new to the pipe "side" and give ya'll a hard time! :banana:

On a serious note...if it were me, I'd keep the jars and reuse them for the same thing...as I seem to not throw anything away! :ask:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

freestoke said:


> They don't sail very well, for one thing, and if it's just sitting there on the fence, what's the point? (If you can't hit a stationary jar target with shotgun, you probably shouldn't be handling weapons to begin with. :lol: )
> 
> Anyhow, seems like a much bigger hassle to go the store, stand in line, carry them into the house, get them out of the packing and so forth than it would be to just throw them in the dishwasher. Not just a waste of glass but a waste of time.


I guess you have never shot clay :gn "PULL" and no it's not a 'feud' it's just a normal discussion. Sure I could throw them into the dishwasher but it's the same thing with I never get estate pipes. My OCD just can't live with it. I even have to have one pipe per tobacco... It's just the way it is and I have to live with it...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> I guess you have never shot clay :gn "PULL" and no it's not a 'feud' it's just a normal discussion. Sure I could throw them into the dishwasher but it's the same thing with I never get estate pipes. My OCD just can't live with it. I even have to have one pipe per tobacco... It's just the way it is and I have to live with it...


Oh...I see now...you have OCD...Hmmmmm... :mischief:

Or wait, was that too many, or not enough "mmm's"? :evil:

BTW, I thought every cigar and pipe smoke had OCD..._I know I do!_ :shock:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> of course they go into recycle... it would be a shame to use them for shotgun practice


Actually, filled with liquid, or bad OTC stuff might make it interesting!

I typically shoot paper, but there's a "tin can alley" at the Rod & Gun "club" nearby where we pop plastic bottles and cans, no glass though.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

who knew mason jars stirred such emotion?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You just see a jar, you have no soul. When I see a mason jar, I see a world of tobacco possibilities, an veritable cornucopia of future bowls, beckoning towards me with...okay, I'll admit it. I got nothin'.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mark...that was. FUNNY!!!

EDIT: on a different note, I just noticed that this was my 500th post!!!!!!!!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

quo155 said:


> Mark...that was. FUNNY!!!
> 
> EDIT: on a different note, I just noticed that this was my 500th post!!!!!!!!


grats!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> You throw out the jar after one use? What a waste....


Indeed! For some of us the jars & lids are not so cheap. Glass is semi-porous & not prone to taking on aroma's so why waste the jar? The only issue with a mason jar is the rubber seal.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> I guess you have never shot clay :gn "PULL" and no it's not a 'feud' it's just a normal discussion.
> 
> ..the same thing with I never get estate pipes. My OCD just can't live with it.


I have shot skeet -- just once, but I stand by assertion that Mason jars do not sail like clay pigeons. ipe:

Bummer you can't do estates. :sorry:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> grats!


:roll: Thanks Danny! :roll:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> My OCD just can't live with it. I even have to have one pipe per tobacco... It's just the way it is and I have to live with it...


Assuming pipe smokers are generally afflicted with this disorder, mine goes the OTHER direction. I buy some groceries and put them in the plastic bag, which I then use as a small trash can liner, which gets emptied into the big plastic trash bag eventually and then used to clean up the kitty litter. Since the cats don't use it much in the summer, the bags are saved for use in the winter. I never buy bottled water, but I drink a couple at golf scrambles when the weather is hot and keep the bottles to be refilled for taking water on the course. I have an obsession with reusing stuff and am compelled to save all sorts of containers for mailing things, storing things and so forth. I couldn't bring myself to use one of the "free" priority mail boxes, I would be compelled to take one that had been sent to me and reuse it.

I don't recall ever buying a bag of golf tees for myself. (I've bought special tees for part of a birthday gift, but...) I prefer to use broken ones I find on the tee. I'll even use a broken one and put the good one I find on the same tee in my pocket, eventually winding up with a bazillion tees that get transferred out the bag and into the house. I've got more tees than your average pro shop at this point. Drives me CRAZY that there seems to be no use whatsoever for worn out guitar strings!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

gentimmy said:


> who knew mason jars stirred such emotion?


You know that there are more mason jar collectors forums than pipe smoking forums, right?

They prolly have posts like "what will you store tonight?"


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Assuming pipe smokers are generally afflicted with this disorder, mine goes the OTHER direction. I buy some groceries and put them in the plastic bag, which I then use as a small trash can liner, which gets emptied into the big plastic trash bag eventually and then used to clean up the kitty litter. Since the cats don't use it much in the summer, the bags are saved for use in the winter. I never buy bottled water, but I drink a couple at golf scrambles when the weather is hot and keep the bottles to be refilled for taking water on the course. I have an obsession with reusing stuff and am compelled to save all sorts of containers for mailing things, storing things and so forth. I couldn't bring myself to use one of the "free" priority mail boxes, I would be compelled to take one that had been sent to me and reuse it.
> 
> I don't recall ever buying a bag of golf tees for myself. (I've bought special tees for part of a birthday gift, but...) I prefer to use broken ones I find on the tee. I'll even use a broken one and put the good one I find on the same tee in my pocket, eventually winding up with a bazillion tees that get transferred out the bag and into the house. I've got more tees than your average pro shop at this point. Drives me CRAZY that there seems to be no use whatsoever for worn out guitar strings!


So.. are we to assume that you save every tin that the tobacco comes in as well? What do you do with all those tins?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> So.. are we to assume that you save every tin that the tobacco comes in as well? What do you do with all those tins?


Uh...yeah. I learned my lesson. I used to smoke a tin a week at least, starting in 1961. I had about 10 or 12 open tins going all the time, Dunhill's mostly, but Balkan Sobranie, Three Nuns, Baby's Bottom, Player's...all the usual British suspects. And threw them away when they were empty. They go for about $15 apiece, EMPTY, on ebay these days. sigh. If I'd had the foresight to buy an extra one every time to save unopened, I'd be able to afford my own tobacco company now.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/78152961/vintage-savorys-babys-bottom-tobacco-tin

Plus, I like the collection. I'm also starting to use them for my "open containers" of bulk stuff, so I don't have all those jars taking up desk space. (Especially the nice little Erinmore Flake tins.)


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Drives me CRAZY that there seems to be no use whatsoever for worn out guitar strings!


Oh sure there is...

very strong string for tying things up (bags, etc.)...
perfect for making gift ribbon & bows...
some are great drywall (Gypsum Board) saws...
great ground wires...
very useful for tying trees or large plants to stakes in the ground...to help stay strait...
and they can be recycled!

:smoke:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Oh sure there is...
> 
> very strong string for tying things up (bags, etc.)...
> perfect for making gift ribbon & bows...
> ...


Not *steel* guitar strings, *nylon*! I play classical. You can't tie anything up with a nylon guitar string. Useless. You can barely make a knot that will hold the string on the instrument! The wound basses are even more useless than the trebles. You can't even recycle them around here. hwell:

There have been threads on the classical guitar forum about it. Thousands of CG players on the group and not one of them came up with a damn thing. CG players can easily go through a pack of strings a week and many change strings every two or three weeks, so there's definitely a ready supply for some happy inventor.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Not *steel* guitar strings, *nylon*! I play classical. You can't tie anything up with a nylon guitar string. Useless. You can barely make a knot that will hold the string on the instrument!


This all would be true...hmm...now, I must think of something...gotta be something...

If you can tie a small knot (as the one used to tie to the guitar)...can it be used for a short bit of string to be used on bait rods...for catching minnows...I have a ton of bamboo...as it grows rapidly on a portion of my acreage...? (Or is it too short?)

How about...being used to make beaded necklaces from...?

Crud...i just realized that I had jacked this thread...my bad...:focus:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I used to smoke a tin a week at least, starting in 1961. I had about 10 or 12 open tins going all the time, Dunhill's mostly, but Balkan Sobranie, Three Nuns, Baby's Bottom, Player's...all the usual British suspects. And threw them away when they were empty. They go for about $15 apiece, EMPTY, on ebay these days. sigh. If I'd had the foresight to buy an extra one every time to save unopened, I'd be able to afford my own tobacco company now.


No use to kick yourself now, you would have done better to have saved that tin money and bought McDonalds stock when it went public in 1965. $100 invested back then would be worth $2.4 million today. Tidy profit and no clutter of empty tins!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> No use to kick yourself now, you would have done better to have saved that tin money and bought McDonalds stock when it went public in 1965. $100 invested back then would be worth $2.4 million today. Tidy profit and no clutter of empty tins!


Oh, sure. NOW you tell me! :biglaugh: Hell, I missed the boat on Micro$haft, too. And I KNEW it was coming at the time, because I could see the military orders and dictates from the Pentagon spelling it out loud and clear. (I was a DOD contractor with access to the purchasing data base.) Now THAT'S just STUPID.:help:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Live and learn...

We can't ever go back...but we can always go forward...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Oh, sure. NOW you tell me! :biglaugh: Hell, I missed the boat on Micro$haft, too. And I KNEW it was coming at the time, because I could see the military orders and dictates from the Pentagon spelling it out loud and clear. (I was a DOD contractor with access to the purchasing data base.) Now THAT'S just STUPID.:help:


Psst! Did you buy Apple shares when it went public in 1980?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> Psst! Did you buy Apple shares when it went public in 1980?


Now you're really making me feel bad. If I had, though, I would have probably managed somehow to sell them at a loss when things started going south for the company. Somehow, the capacity to make money has always eluded me. I never even could wrangle a decent paycheck, despite doing all the work for the people making more than me, doing the same job and having higher academic credentials and more experience than them -- for the same employer! I was always "the guru", and everybody knows gurus don't need money.

Hmmm...are we setting some kind of "furthest off thread" record here? :lol:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey, at least you seem to know how to enjoy a relaxing pipe every so often. You've also been able to smoke some brands that'll I'll never be able to.

Don't worry, I wasn't old enough to buy McDonalds or Apple myself, although I did look into the possibility of buying pre-IPO Facebook shares recently. -Minimum buy-in amount was $1 million... so it looks like I'll be needing to keep working as well!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Boders and Books shares are where it's at. Those are available at a _steal_ right now! Plus, everyone knows they are making a comeback!

disclaimer&#8230; I'm kidding. Please dont invest your house, car, children's college fund, pipe tobacco cellar, and dog into Borders stock. That ship has sailed and is sinking off the coast of Mexico. Although the promise of fast returns on your large investment is alluring, do realize that the likelihood of that actually happening is about nil. So please, just don't do it&#8230; End disclaimer :amen:


----------

